# Rabbet joint for box corners



## Jofa (May 14, 2013)

Hey guys.

I'm interested in trying rabbet joints for some of the speaker cabs I build. I'd like to do it where I minimize the amount of end grain shown.

So, if I'm using 3/4" stock, would 1/4" be enough to still provide enough strength? Note, I would be rounding this over with a router as well.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

There are many ways of joining. You can always add an additional piece of glued in parting stop to add extra strength. I use to use the lap joint your talking about to build my speaker cabinets when I was building high fi's and stereo's works well and no one sees the interior?


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

1/4 in will be fine. For paint grade MDF I've gone as thin as 3mm. If it is too thin you might have to tape to close the joint.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Check out a "drawer lock" router bit.


----------

